# Canadian Pedal Makers?



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Are there any Canadian effects pedals makers? The only ones that I know of are Stunt Monkey and Fairfield.

Thanks

Doug


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

So many it's hard to list them all. I've got two (Radial and Kingsley) within a 15 minute drive from where I live. You may, too.

Here's a list from a couple years ago.

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/canadian-pedal-builders.78556/


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Empress
Solid Gold FX
Kingsley
Southampton


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Diamond


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> So many it's hard to list them all. I've got two (Radial and Kingsley) within a 15 minute drive from where I live. You may, too.
> 
> Here's a list from a couple years ago.
> 
> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/canadian-pedal-builders.78556/


I had not realized how many of these are made in Canada. Wow !!! Good to know. Thanks


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

Have a look for Bennett Custom Audio on facebook. Local guy here.
Bennett Custom Audio


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Garnet and Stephenson make something like pedals.

Radial.

There are a couple of guys selling pedals on the local Kijiji.

One or more of the loop switcher pedal makers? Road Rage.

Midi Solutions.

...something called koamps.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Arcane Analog, 6 Degrees, Dr Scientist....


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/all-canadian-pedalboard-help.38061/

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/canadian-pedal-builders.78556/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Arcane Analog, 6 Degrees, Dr Scientist....


Dr. Scientist Bitquest is the bees knees for getting weird!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

Empress Effects
Bennett Custom Audio
Diamond Pedals
Retro-Sonic
Dr. Scientist
SolidGoldFX
Radial Engineering
Fairfield Circuitry
Kilpatrick Audio
MJM Guitar FX
Wounded Paw
Axe and you shall receive
Righteous Tones
Cause & Effect Pedals
Road Rage Pro-Gear
Goudie FX
Oxfuzz
Blackout Effectors
Maritime Analog
Axis Research
Timbre Pedalboards
Arcane Analog
Kingsley Amplifiers Boutique Hand Built Effect Pedals 
6 Degrees Boutique Hand Built Effect Pedals


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

...and here are the rest, from those 3 threads:


Butcher pedals (formerly Maritime Analog)
Dingotone
Dr. Scientist
KO Amps
Montreal Assembly
On Floor Audio
Southampton Pedals
Stunt Monkey
TC Helicon
Tone Hungry (Calgary)
Tribute Audio
Union Tube & Transistor


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

We have a pretty good list now, maybe it should be a sticky?


----------



## Asian_blur (Oct 31, 2017)

Agree!


Doug B said:


> We have a pretty good list now, maybe it should be a sticky?


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

This has come up in the past, I had a thread with a lot of builders in it. I'll try and find it

Edit: here's one:
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/canadian-pedal-builders.78556/

And another :
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/all-canadian-pedalboard-help.38061/


----------

